# boxing out



## DEN1971 (Mar 2, 2013)

does anyone have any suggestions for boxing out this pipework I am wood cladding the walls but the pipes are very close to the wall but if I can box the pipes just to make it easier
thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*let the water out of your room*

It looks like the photo was taken underwater...too fuzzy to tell much. A shot from farther away will help...or a better camera.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello, Box it out like 5" and 20" tall and use it as book rack for reading material. Just a thought leeks like a good addition to any bathroom.
Lee


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Icutone2 said:


> Hello, Box it out like 5" and 20" tall and use it as book rack for reading material. Just a thought leeks like a good addition to any bathroom.
> Lee


That is what i was thinking. Looks like the shut off valve is half way in between..need to make sure that is easily accesible.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

mengtian said:


> That is what i was thinking. Looks like the shut off valve is half way in between..need to make sure that is easily accesible.


I like the shelf idea. You could put in a fake air vent so you can get at the valve or have the top hinged so it folds upward against the wall.


----------



## 850donutmonster (Sep 14, 2012)

Or move the valve? Should be simple.


----------

